# New Halloween Movie - and I'm in it!



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

There is a new movie in production right now called _Halloween Night_ - Halloween Night-the Movie - by my friends at  Cinegraphic Productions  (aka Polonia Bros. Entertainment). By the way, I designed and developed the website.

Due to my experience with my own haunted house I'll be the credited set designer for the film, and I even get to play a "victim" of the killer (I think it's "Drunk Guy #1" or something). Many of my haunt props will be used in the movie.

For those that don't know the Polonia Brothers films, let's just say they've made some of the best worst films ever. They're legends in the independent, no-budget film world. And they live in my area, which is how I came to be recruited for this project.

This will be a super low budget, direct to video type thing, but it will be a lot of fun!

News about the production will be posted regularly on their site.

I think it's really cool that props I've made get to be in an actual movie about Halloween. I feel very lucky.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome, man! I love B-movies, so keep me posted!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Way cool! 

Can I get your autograph?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That is really cool to have your creations in a movie!! Congrat's Steve.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks. It is very cool. My death scene gets shot next weekend with the FX guy (Brett Piper). I just got done talking to the producer and they think the daily shots so far are coming out fantastic.

My big set to decorate is the Halloween party, which is the main location in the film. Those scenes are schedule to be shot in a few weeks.

The bad news is I have to dig a bunch of stuff out of storage. Oh well, it's worth it.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay!!! Storage, tons-o-fun... lol


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome! I will defiantly check out this movie!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

how ya gettin' it over there?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Very cool. Maybe it will open up more opportunities for you. And just look at it this way regarding getting things out of storage...you have a head start for Halloween.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I look forward to hearing and seeing it.
I wonder if my distributor will have it?


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> how ya gettin' it over there?


Fortunatly, I don't have to go to far, just down the road. I have a van.



BuriedAlive said:


> Very cool. Maybe it will open up more opportunities for you. And just look at it this way regarding getting things out of storage...you have a head start for Halloween.


No matter what it will be fun. That's good enough for me. Once I start digging stuff out I know I'm going to see props I want to change, re-work, etc. so I have a feeling I'm gonna create more work for myself.



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I look forward to hearing and seeing it.
> I wonder if my distributor will have it?


I know they've done a lot with Sub Rosa, Tempe, and Camp Motion Pictures recently. I'm not sure who is going to release it yet.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Update:

I died a horrible death this weekend, or at least my character did. We filmed the scenes leading up to my death, and the actual death, special effects and all. I'm no great actor, but I play a stupid drunk so it was pretty easy. I'm not sure if that's good or bad. Anyway I had a lot of fun, the director was happy, and I got to see Brett Piper, one of the top indie b-movie effects guys in action. All in all a very cool experience.

The Halloween party scene is being shot in a few weeks. That's when my haunt props and decorations make their big-screen debut.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

tell us more, tell us more!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah... how'd ya get it? Chef's knife? Axe? Chainsaw? Eggplant? Horsehead bookend? C'mon... don't leave us hangin' like that....!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

That is awesome


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Update:

Sorry for the lack of posts lately. I've been so busy it's crazy. I've even been lax on my own forum. I'm self-employed and work is super busy, plus I also run a paranormal investigation group and we have started filming episodes for local TV and the web.

Needless to say my haunt plans and projects are suffering right now. But anyway, enough griping, back to the update!

Filming is complete and post-production has already begun. They are shooting for a late-Oct. premier, which may actually be on the big screen in the historic Arcadia Theater in Wellsboro PA, which has had several Hollywood premiers over the years.

The scene I was responsible for decorating was the exterior of a house that a college Halloween party was taking place at. To stay true to the script I actually had to throttle back some, and decorate more like "normal" people (ie. non-halloween addict) would. I did manage to get my shiatsu motor-driven ground breaker zombie in, which was cool, as well as a few other items and lights. Overall I was pleased.

As far as how I died, I can't divulge any secrets yet. Suffice to say I had a splitting headache 

I'll post more when I have more to post.

Steve


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That sounds super cool. What do you mean like normal people? Are we not the normal ones?


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

I think that is all too cool! your very lucky!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

lowdwnrob said:


> That sounds super cool. What do you mean like normal people? Are we not the normal ones?


When I say normal I mean it in the most sarcastic way possible 

It's been my experience that the people that have the most problem with what I do for Halloween are complete wack jobs. :googly: Seriously!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

*UPDATE:*

The film HALLOWEENIGHT, which my props and I are in, is finally being released this October. Here is the trailer:






Also I'm in Brett Piper's MUCKMAN, still in production. I have the lead male role opposite Anju McIntyre. You can find out more at: http://www.fearzone.com/category/muckman

Here is a pic.


----------

